# StarSpirit tyre pressures



## Cherekee

It would seem that the StarSpirit Boxer 2004/5 vintage is a popular motorhome. What is the concensus of the best tyre pressures please? We have 215/70 R15 Camping tyres fitted.

Also any members going to the Autocruise open w/e September 30th at the factory?

Regards

Alan


----------



## 96566

*Replies?*

Alan,

Hello..Sorry I dont know ..but just thought I leave you this note to say i have looked but can not be of assistance.

47 hits with no response seems a shame to me..

Good luck and happy travels..

Kim..


----------



## StAubyns

Hi cherekee

Dont know if this helps as I am on a Ducato 15 base.

"Thank you for your recent e-mail.

The tyre size quoted is able to run at the following axle loads/pressures, when
fitted to a 'single fitment' axle (one tyre only each end of axle):

215/70 R 15CP 109Q 'XC Camping'

Axle weight Pressure
(Kgs) (psi)

Quoted wts: 1750 54 Front
Quoted wts: 1850 57 Rear

+10% front axle:
Should you wish to help the front axle tyres cope more easily with the weight
transfer forward under braking, we suggest that you may increase the front tyre
pressure by 10% above any final calculated 'static' value, providing the maximum
pressure (80 psi) is not exceeded.

Final recommended pressures:

Front: 59 psi
Rear: 57 psi

* Note: The above pressure values are only recommended for the axle weights
stated above.
Have you verified that each axle weight for your vehicle is actually being run
at or below these quoted weights, by visiting a local weighbridge? 

Weighbridge:
We suggest that individual axle weights from weighscale readings are used, in
order to calculate pressure recommendations for each quoted load conditions.
These would be preferred, due to readings being taken in the actual vehicle
'running' condition - that is to say, with all water/fuel/baggage & passengers
etc. onboard - and may result in better comfort if the vehicle is running way
below maximum capacity.

The results of surveys show that too many motorhome users run their vehicle
overladen (read illegal), with little regard for axle weights and subsequent
tyre related problems.

The overall industry, therefore, tries to build-in a safety factor by fitting
specific, strong 'motorhome' tyres, inflated to high pressure, in order to
prevent the drastic consequences of overloading &/or under-inflating the tyres.

The drawback of this safety factor, at the corresponding high pressure, is an
extremely hard ride. The contents of the motorhome may rattle, but the tyres
will cope nicely.



Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin

Yours sincerely
Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company"

regards

Geoff


----------



## tramp

*tyre presures*

hi all,
the subject of tyre pressure has been greatly disscued with a variety of responces- it really depends on your van load check the local weigh bridge then adjust .we run at 3500kg and have rear 75psi and front 65psi when half full 3200kg drop rear to 70psi and front to 60psi. be carefull if underinflated the tyres air get too hot and explodes  number one reason for a blow out. if ride very hard deflate a little at a time but check for bulgs at base of tyre.
I drive hgv's for a living and always suprised not when peole say they had a blow out and i ask what load what tyre pressure and they say "I don't know" :twisted: ignorance is bliss eh!!!

tramp


----------



## lookback

*Tyre pressures*

Hi Cherekee.
I have a 05 Starspirit on a Peugeot Boxer base and, like you , am also mystified on the correct tyre pressures. Inside the driver side cab door the tyre pressures for both front and rear tyres is given as 79.5 psi or 5.5bars. I have spoken to other Starspirit owners and they are equally vague. I am going to the weekend 29/30 Aug and Sun 1Sep and hope to get a definitive answer from Autocruise. I will look out for you.


----------



## peterandirene

My Starspirit was delivered new with 70psi all round and I have kept to that. Seems ok to me but then I rarely drive over 60mph. As an aside I get about 29/30 mpg and have from new (now 10k miles). Both Autocruise, last years open w/e, and Marquis, suppliers, were very cagey about quoting pressures.

We are off on a six week round Britain trip tomorrow, Monday, so won't be logging on for a while. The van is loaded and ready to go in the morning. Hurrah.

Peter and Irene


----------



## Cherekee

Thank you all for your responses so far. I intend to take the van to the weighbridge prior to our next trip mid September when loaded and send email to Michelin Tyres for a response. I run at the moment at 75 all round but ride a bit hard. Milage at 6000 gives just under 25mpg so still running in. I have been following the thread's on tyre pressures. My open day at Autocruise is September 30-1 October. Are they running more then one?

Regards

Alan


----------



## lookback

Hi Cherekee.
You are right about the dates. Just me having a senior moment!!!!!


----------



## arty23

I have a starblazerXL and e mailed autocruise for their suggested pressures and received an immediate reply by John Seale their tecnical manager 47psi front and 55psi rear.


----------



## Cherekee

Further to my first question this is the reply I have just recieved from AutoCruise. Hope this helps StarSpirit owners. 

Thanks Arty23 Why didnt I think of that!!!

Hi Alan

Michelin have provided us with a tyre pressure listing and for your vehicle they give front 46 psi and rear 50 psi.

Regards



Christine Scott

Customer Service Manager


----------



## lookback

I have just been to check my tyre pressures. Both front and rear tyres are 70psi. It is the first time that I have checked them in 12 months and travelled some 5000miles. The variations of tyre pressures are very wide and confusing and could be downright dangerous. I am going to err on the side of caution and stay with 70 psi until the Autocruise Factory meet.


----------



## ingram

I don't know about Autocruise specifically and as mentioned there has been much discussion about pressures; my twopennyworth ... 70psi seems extremely high if the gvw is 3500kg.
The 'weighbridge and Michelin' method seems good.
I don't see why the pressures should vary much from those given by Peugeot for the base van, whatever they may be.
My 3500 gvw Renault has 50psi front and 60psi rear and they seem to be in the ball park for pressures mentioned by others for their 'vans.

Harvey


----------



## Cherekee

Thanks Harvey

I think the 70/80 psi quoted is very high for travelling but we must assume it is safe to use at that. I also think it is a good pressure in the tyres when left standing for longish periods such as us in Guernsey who use the vans infrequently maybe 5/6 times per year. I will try to confirm weights when next loaded for trip and email Michelin and also at factory visit end September although they gave a response to my question.

Alan


----------



## peterandirene

Anyone got any feedback from the open weekend please?


----------



## 111183

Recently bought a StarSpirit on an 04 plate. The tyre were inflated to 79psi as per the plate on the door. The ride was very hard and rattly but more concerning was the complete lack of traction on anything that wasnt tarmac. We camp on fields etc and have now been stuck on a thin surface layer of mud and on slight indents. We also had trouble pulling up an incline which was covered in hard core material.

I dropped the pressure down to 70 and it was a completely different ride so I am very interested to see posts saying that pressure should be as low as 60. In the year and a bit since this discussion started, has anyone had any problems running at these lower pressures?

Also, what is the general feeling about the Michelin Motorhome tyres? Its the first time I have come accross them. Not been very impressed with the ease the treds get clogged up but some of my traction problems are almost certainly down to hight tyre pressure.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Cherekee

Hi Bob,

I have now done 15000 miles in my Starspirit with the following Michelin quoted tyre pressures and no problem. I run front at 55 psi & rear 60 psi. The ride is good and have decided not to bother with Airrides even. It all depends on your particular loading so you should fill it up as per normal and get weighed and send results to Michelin. We have 2 people and fit bikes on back as a guide. We found that the van when we first had it at 75 psi was like riding on tiptoe and very twitchy indeed as well as rattling like a tin can. The footprint on the road is much larger. I still get 26 mpg with the 2.8 HDI and tyre wear is normal.

As regards traction even at the above pressures these tyres are not very good on grass/mud. As and when I change I will fit mud/snow tyres as I ski in Winter. They are RUBBISH on snow.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## 111183

Many thanks for the feedback. I'm relieved that I am not the only one suffering from the jitters, rattles and slips at 75psi. We have a bike rack and no bikes and very rarely travel with fresh water tanks filled so our loading would most likely be less than yours. I will go with your tire pressures and see how things go and try and get to a weigh bridge to do some proper readings.

Regards - Bob

I might not wait for the tyres to wear out if they continue to give me traction issues!!!


----------



## EJB

With 1650 and 1750Kg maximum axle weights I run at 56lbs all round.


----------



## peterandirene

I've been running at 65 all round for over 12 months now. Ride is much better as is grip. Haven't had any problems except last weekend at Bakewell where I had to be pulled off a grass (muddy) pitch. But then again, so did 20 or more vans!

Peter


----------



## 111183

Well Many thanks to you all. I think we have conclusively nailed this one!!

Just for the record, I have dropped my tyre pressures down to 65 all round and the ride is completely different. We also didn't get stuck at Weston the other week so I was very happy.

Nice one folks

Bob


----------



## snaly

Can I re-iterate Christine's comments (Autocruise Customer Service Manager). 

'Michelin have provided us with a tyre pressure listing and for your vehicle they give front 46 psi and rear 50 psi.' 

Autocruise supply a Service Manual with their motorcaravans (or at least did so when I bought a Starspirit - which we have now parted with). In the Service Manual the tyre pressures were listed for all the range. They have specifically given Michelin the weights of the vehicles for Michelin to supply the correct pressure for their tyres. 

The weights indicated on the inside of the door are for commercial tyres with a maximum load. 

Tyre pressures vary between vehicles so much due to different weight distribution between the axles etc. 

Regards 

Steve


----------



## Cherekee

Hi Snaly,

I was not lucky enough to get a manual with mine. I presumed that the tyre pressures given by Christine were for unladen weights. I had mine weighed and pressures advised by Michelin but increased them slightly to allow for Autoroute driving and additional weight etc.

Alan


----------



## snaly

Yes that's true. Having a table with all the weights and tyre pressures of the different models in the Service Manual was very handy (if we loading heavily we used the tyre pressures from a model with weights similar to ours). Mind you, on the Starspirit, there isn't much user payload to make that much of a difference. 
We've now changed to an Adria and don't have the luxury of a Service Manual with tyre pressures in although we have obtained them from Adria courtesy of Premier Motorhomes.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Tyre pressures*

This is the correct information from our technical department. This supercedes any other information that individuals may have given.

X244 cabs - 15 inch alloy (72PSI front and rear) 16 inch alloy (79 PSI front and rear)

X250 cabs - 16 inch alloy (79PSI front and rear) 15 inch (72 PSI front and 79PSI rear)

If you have any individual queries please contact [email protected].

Regards

Kath


----------



## Tan-all-over

Hi all, we are in the process of buying our 2005 starspirit and have to wait till July21st to take it over from the dealer. Can you tell me about the open day and where it is. I am trying to log in to peoples report on this model and how they think of it. We are trading in an Elddis Autoquest 320 1994 and are looking forward to the day, although we will be very sorry to part with our "baby" thanks


----------



## Cherekee

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. I think you did not notice the start date of the thread which was 2006.

I did go to the meeting as it happens but in the meantime I have sold the Starspirit and now have a Rapido. I still see my van as I sold it locally in Guernsey and the new owner now tows his Harley withit and loves it.

Its a great van but did not like -19c in the Alps. The water froze hence the Rapido.

Alan


----------



## Tan-all-over

Thank you Cherekee. I agree with your Starspirit, too cold for me too. regards chris


----------



## Techno100

> Michelin have provided us with a tyre pressure listing and for your vehicle they give front 46 psi and rear 50 psi.


WOW that's a lot less 8O The seller I bought off put the full 79 psi in all four and I new that was wrong and by general consensus I dropped to 60 front 65 rear. I've just today got my new Agilis campers fitted but the fitter asked me what I wanted in so still 60/65 perhaps I'll try less. :roll:

Cheers


----------



## Techno100

I'm using 52.5 front and 65 rear now looks good with full fuel and water and drives well.


----------

